

Xachi Pets fuse iPhones and Stuffed Animals into one Cute and Cuddly iToy - davidcann
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2010/03/08/xachi-pets-fuse-iphones-and-stuffed-animals-into-one-cute-and-cuddly-itoy/

======
davidcann
This is my startup I'm doing with a few friends! We presented at the Open
Angel Forum last week, so we're currently raising an angel round of funding to
bring it to market.

We'd really like some advice from YC and HN people with experience pitching
hardware startups to investors.

